# Gotham



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

Gotham, you went through so much and yet you gave so much love. I know things were tough for you but I know you were able to find joy, even at the end of your time. I did the best I knew how for you. I believe you loved me. I'm glad you're not in pain anymore. Thank you for being mine. I miss you.
D


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Ah, I'm so sorry for your loss. R.I.P Gotham


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

What a beautiful eulogy dkirschling


----------



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you. It just kind of came out.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss, dkirschling 

RIP Gotham


----------

